# the sperm plug



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't remember if we've ever posted a pic between us but I came across a fresh one today and it might be of interest to new breeders.


----------



## Georgiaaaax (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks xxxx how do i post a new subject?


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah, I was wondering what that looked like. I've never actually seen it before.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for that! Was just eyeing my girl not seeing a plug yet. Great to know what to look for!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

That's such a useful pic! It was ages before I saw a plug when I started breeding because I didn't know what to look for.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha, I remember the first time I ever saw one, I was completely freaked out and thought something horrible had happened to my mouse, I had no idea of plugs and the like.

I do feel all excited when I see one as i know a successful mating has taken place


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Do they last for a while? I've been contemplating waking my girl up who's been left with the buck overnight. That said I think they were too busy squabbling over who got to use the wheel. -_-


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They don't tend to last long, and even if you're watching, you won't necessarily see one.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They can stay in for minutes, hours or days but they very soon break down when outside the body


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess I'll leave her be then and just mark this as Day 1.  Thank you, you two.


----------

